# Lynch Pins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For the life of me, I cannot find a lynch pin that I have seen in the past. It is the typical snap ring lynch pin with the actual pin is a 1/4" round(not the one that has a flat side) and at the end of the pin itself opposite of the large snap ring end, is a hole drilled in the end of the pin in which you can feed a split ring thru that will then feed around the large snap ring. This ensures that you do not lose the lynch pin. John Deere makes them for 3 point lift arms. The dunces at the nearest JD dealership have the stupid high school stare on their faces when I ask about them. I have searched the JD parts online catalog, but have not stumbled upon them. Help please.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike-I have never seen them except as a JD part. If I understand you correctly I have had the same experience at several JD dealers, if you don't have a flippen part number they can't help you. I recently went in for 1/2" flange bolts for my wagons- what machine is it for? Yada , yada


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I found these but can't see a hole but looks like they would have the hole....

http://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Lynch-Pin-7-16-Shaft-1-3-4-Shank-1-1-2-Length-p/108726.htm?gclid=CP_L9sDo19QCFRO2wAod8aEORQ


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> I found these but can't see a hole but looks like they would have the hole....


Thanis Chris, but those do not have a hole. I have used those before on certain kinds of applications but they have no hole.

I found another kind of split ring lynch pin for JD on Yesterdays tractor late last night. I will find out Tuesday if they have the hole. Part # AL114597 in the old JD parts search. They are a little different than the one I am looking for but very close.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Rick, I used to have a long experienced JD parts guy who you could mention a part to him and he could walk straight to the back and come out with what you wanted.....and he did use the computer some for a in depth look. Of course, he eventually retired and was replaced with "computer whizzes" who can type 500 words per minute but cannot remember what they read or saw 5 minutes ago.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Below is the only special use JD lynch pin PN's I can locate. I checked parts spec's but none listed an extra hole in pin shank.

A-PN11-B  Pin Fastener - SAFETY LOCK PIN (25) - 0.81 USD

A--PN10-B  Pin Fastener - LINCH PIN W/RING 7/16(25) - 0.53 USD

A-PN10-C  Pin Fastener - LINCH PIN W/RING 7/16 (5) - 4.40 USD


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jim, can you locate a pic of the first pin you listed? It doesn't mention a size unlike the last two you listed......which would not be what I am looking for.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a pic of the John Deere AL114597 that I got off of yesterdays tractor....you may have to zoom to see the hole in the end, as I could not get it to transcribe to photo bucket.

Regards, Mike

The ring is split at the top and feeds through the hole making it almost impossible for the pin to come out. I have had two different tractors lose(probably snagged out) the regular snap ring lynch pin on my lift arms through the years, which would cause me to lose connection with the draft arm. The pins that hold the draft arms in place and the companion fastener plate would cost almost $50. I want to stop this and I am going to replace all lift arm snap ring lynch pins with the locking type.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

As you can determine that pin wasn't listed in my JD parts search for "lynch pins".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Jim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Rick, I used to have a long experienced JD parts guy who you could mention a part to him and he could walk straight to the back and come out with what you wanted.....and he did use the computer some for a in depth look. Of course, he eventually retired and was replaced with "computer whizzes" who can type 500 words per minute but cannot remember what they read or saw 5 minutes ago.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, the co founder of the local JD dealer, now dead, but back when it was family owned and operated could answer virtually any question off the cuff. I remember long ago breaking the pto housing on my 1010 JD (miserable tractor). I went in and asked Harold how bad was it going to be? He never asked for a serial # or a year. He asked me 5 successive questions "does it have this or that? At the end, he said it's a dry chamber and we have the housing. Pretty amazing given the short production span and the low production #s. Dang I miss those days!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how tough those pins are, but couldn't a hole be drilled in one?

Our Whites have something similar but you have to squeeze the top of the linch pin where it pivots to unlock em.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The pins are very hard....and I like the tempered ring that comes with the pin. I am going to replace several and I would like to do it with "JD parts" if available. I will find out Tuesday. I could remedy the regular pins myself by wiring, but that would make them a bit more inconvenient if I needed to remove them....and just as sure as the sun rises, if I wire them where they cannot come open, I will need to remove them. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Check my PM


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks. I will check them out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Borrowed a neighbors JD 6400,which I ended up buying later, noticed it had a bent nail in the pin which attached to the arm. Everything was fine raking hay not paying much attention till I noticed a green thing laying in the field. The nail fell out, pin fell out. arm was dragging in the field until I backed up on a corner and it dug into the ground, broke off the pin it's mounted on under the rear axle. Only a $500 dollar fix at that time.I put in 1/4 inch bolts with lock nuts, they don't fall out.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Only locking linch pins I've seen look like these...

You have to squeeze the top side of the clip a little bit to lift the wire out of the slot that it springs into when closed... once the end of the clip is clear of the slot, then you can open the latch...

























Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Those pins that I saw on Yesterdays Tractor from JD will work just fine for security. I bought 6 of these locking pins and 6 of the heavy duty black snap pins. I should be covered....I hope.

The actual pin diameter is right at 5/16".. the ring is spring steel...and if anyone was to ever have need for this type of pin the JD part number is AL114597.....they are about $3.50 each.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Only locking linch pins I've seen look like these...
> 
> You have to squeeze the top side of the clip a little bit to lift the wire out of the slot that it springs into when closed... once the end of the clip is clear of the slot, then you can open the latch...
> 
> ...


I like those also.Never have found them in a store but have got some with eq purchased.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

You know master type locks would work for this also. Just buy keyed alike set. You could chain the key to the lock if you wanted it handy. Glad I cam across this for a couple of years back had a boom come lose while using it as the hair clip type pin worked out of the left pin, yep tore up the left fender. Can out again and caught it before problem for kept checking while working. Think I will use locks on there also.

Great how one persons question or suggestion solves another's need.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Those pins that I saw on Yesterdays Tractor from JD will work just fine for security. I bought 6 of these locking pins and 6 of the heavy duty black snap pins. I should be covered....I hope.
> 
> The actual pin diameter is right at 5/16".. the ring is spring steel...and if anyone was to ever have need for this type of pin the JD part number is AL114597.....they are about $3.50 each.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mile, I need to get some of these pins-do you have a part # for YT?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Only locking linch pins I've seen look like these...
> 
> You have to squeeze the top side of the clip a little bit to lift the wire out of the slot that it springs into when closed... once the end of the clip is clear of the slot, then you can open the latch...
> 
> ...


Our Whites come with those.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Mile, I need to get some of these pins-do you have a part # for YT?


Rick I bought those from John Deere.....part# AL114597. $3.48 each.

Regards, Mike


----------

